# Question about registering Sire AFTER mating



## sunnyday6 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello,

It's the weekend so can't call AKC until Monday, but was wondering if anyone knows the answer already? Our male has limited registration, we are upgrading to full and can do so, but we were not in a rush before. Our female already has full registration and they bred last month. I just read on the paperwork to upgrade, that:
"No litter sired by this dog or out of this bitch will be registered or recorded by the AKC® if date of mating or date of birth is prior to the effective date."
I'm looking at the "or" part of the statement. Does that mean if he is fully registered before the litter birth date, they can still be registered? Our deposits are only for limited registration pet status anyway and don't think that will be a problem. But before I touch base with them, I need to understand what that statement means. 
Thank you!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

My reading is that for males, it is date of breeding and for females, date of birth of pups. You can ask AKC but my bet is that you are out of luck. Reputable breeders don't generally allow a change to full registration that easily but you can reach out and see.


----------



## sunnyday6 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok, thanks for your input, that does make the statement more clear with your interpretation. I've already been in the loop with the breeder we purchased him from, and he has always been willing to upgrade for us when we were ready, so that is good.


----------

